# OOC discussion: Diabolical Plots



## mazzoli (May 18, 2012)

Recruiting is now closed on this game.

Due to a combination of the recent release of Diablo III and Blizzard's apparent interest in keeping me from playing said game I am brimming with ideas for a Diablo inspired (that is, demons and angels and crazy folk, oh my!) Pathfinder game.

As far as the world goes I'm looking to have a slightly dark feel, but a genre savvy world that doesn't take itself too seriously despite the darkness. The world isn't very fleshed out at the moment, but I want this to be something of a sandbox and we can fill in the details as we go. I am a fan of player created content, so if you want to go visit some ruin that you decided was east of town, there's now a ruin east of town and I'd be glad to let the party explore it.

With regard to my style of GMing, I follow the rule of cool first and foremost. My inclination is to allow players to do what they want (though they won't necessarily succeed at it). This has worked well in my live games, but I have yet to GM a play by post game so we'll see what happens.

For a quick overview of what I'm looking to do:


> Slightly dark fantasy world, but lots of lightheartedness
> Sandbox type game
> Player created content is welcome
> Solid mix of roleplay and combat



Here's an introduction to the setting:


> In the far reaches of the kingdom of Hallea lies the sleepy town of Perium. Perched upon the shores of Lake Banna the village is perpetually covered in the fog that rolls in off the water, penned in by the thick woods to one side and the highlands to the other.
> 
> Though used to being isolated, things have taken a turn for the grim in this quaint burg. Following a meager harvest, the fog has thickened making it difficult for the fishing boats to alleviate the food shortage. Strange things have been seen on the edges of the the village, hiding in the mist, and there has been no contact from the outside, not even the King's tax collectors, in a long while, longer than anyone can remember since the Troubles.



Rules:
As of right now, I'm thinking I will allow Core Rulebook and Advanced Player's Guide, plus Aasimar and Tieflings from the Bestiary. I'll have to look through what's in Ultimate Magic and Combat. If you want to make a case for something else to be included I'll be glad to consider it.


 Ability scores will be point buy as in the Core Rulebook with 20 points. I got this from the Living Pathfinder group on this board and those characters feel pretty good to me.
I'm thinking we'll start at level 1 but use the fast progression, and I'll probably give out more experience than normal for the first level or two. I like letting players get used to their characters at low level but pushing through to around level 3 quickly, then settling into the pace of the game. I'm not decided if I want an end level with feat progression afterward, similar to E6 rules. We can decide this once we have all the players together.
Two traits from the above sources will be allowed, but you have to justify them in your character's history. If you want a custom trait, feel free to come up with one and I'll take a look at it, but try to keep it around the same power level as the published traits.
Please come up with as much history for your character as you want. I've set up an Obsidian Portal for this game here, so let me know that you're one of the players and I'll add you to it and we can get down to the nuts and bolts of what exactly will happen.
EDIT: I've decided to close recruiting, and so far the character ideas are looking good. I'm thinking that I'll privately set up an interesting introductory scenario with different roles for each of you.

Other than that, let me know if you have any suggestions for what I can do better.


----------



## HolyMan (May 18, 2012)

I am current playing in know games and PF is my fav, so I would like to have at it.

Slightly Dark Fantasy huh? No idea what that means but if it means this may be a little gritter than most games I think a tough dwarf is needed.

Firtargath Tagon'gun - (know as Fir "fur")

_"A naked dwarf that comes up out of the lake is sure to make a stir in any town, but in Perium it was just another odd day."_ - Jeslle, fisherman's daughter 

But that was how Firtargath came too the small human settlement. Given the choice he won't have survived his ordeal but fate is cruel, and Fir tends to think it likes to laugh at him as well.

While traveling across Lake Banna with a small entourage of dwarven shield brothers to reinforce the garrison of Dagen's Hall, Fir and the others were set upon by a pack of demonic harpies. The creatures were part of the blockade to cut of the dwarven hall from the rest of the nation. The creatures weren't out for an instant bloodletting as that seemed to easy and not as much fun. They instead stunned those they could, making them immobile, and then stripped them to the skin. They tossed everything overboard and then waited. After the dwarfs could move the foul creatures swooped in for the kill. 

Fir was about to die when one of his brothers pushed him over the side shouting that someone had to live to tell what had happened. Agreeing reluctantly the dwarf made for the fog and thus was the only one to escape.

I'm thinking cavalier(beast rider)/barbarian - just need to know a couple things:

- How to generate ability scores
- Starting level
- Will traits be allowed?
- And if you need a more detailed background 

HM


----------



## Caim (May 18, 2012)

I've never 'played' with you HM and I would love to so I'm throwing my hat into this game. 

Slightly dark fantasy setting...I think of the Warhammer realm when the subject comes up.

I was thinking of inquisitor for a character which brings me to the question od deities. Would an established pantheon be used or have you made one up?


----------



## mazzoli (May 18, 2012)

When I say slightly dark fantasy setting I meant similar to Diablo, which is the inspiration for this. Demons and angels battling each other and the world coming apart at the seams. That said, I don't want the game to take itself too seriously, which is why it's "slightly" dark.

-Terrible Swift Sword

I'm thinking we'll just use the established pantheon, unless you want to create a deity for your character. If you do that, just follow the template for the official deities in the books to make sure everything stays pretty much on an even footing.

-HolyMan

That's some good stuff there. I like how you took the setting sketch and added some pretty awesome detail to it. With regards to the rules I'll add some detail to the rules section in the top post because I forgot to specify some of that stuff.


----------



## Masrenzrik (May 18, 2012)

*Hey Mazzoli*

Hey, I'm in on this.


----------



## mazzoli (May 18, 2012)

HolyMan, I've sent you a campaign invite on Obsidian Portal.


----------



## dave_o (May 19, 2012)

I've never played Pathfinder but it's so similar to D&D 3.5 I don't think I would have any trouble. Definitely interested, if you'll tolerate a noob!

I'll be editing in a character idea shortly...

EDIT: I'm digging the idea of a Elf Druid 1!

The Green Man, or Din as he is truly known, has been a fixture in Perium for as long as most residents can recall. Making his home in the nearby woods, the Green Man visits Perium on a need basis -- for supplies, to offer a brief word of advice in some act of healing, or horticulture. His lean dog, Toadkiller, is always at hand. Recent troubles have found the Green Man even spending a night or two within the town confines, posting up at the inn, perhaps lending credence to the strange shapes caught lurking at the edge of the fog...

Where do you want a character sheet? Obsidian Portal?


----------



## Starman (May 19, 2012)

I'd like to throw my hat into the ring. I think I would like to play a human wizard, someone who is CG with some CN tendencies. He can be selfish and is obsessed with gaining power and arcane knowledge. I'll think about this some more and flesh it out if there's a spot for me in the game.


----------



## mazzoli (May 19, 2012)

dave_o and Starman, you're both welcome to join. I'm thinking we'll just  keep the character sheets on Obsidian Portal, unless anybody really  wants them somewhere else. I'll also let you guys know that if you're  interested there's a place for evil characters in this campaign. Not all  evil is the same, and an alliance of convenience between evil  characters and good characters would make for an interesting party and  good story and roleplay fodder. Just throwing that out there if anybody  is interested.


----------



## dave_o (May 19, 2012)

mazzoli said:


> dave_o and Starman, you're both welcome to join. I'm thinking we'll just  keep the character sheets on Obsidian Portal, unless anybody really  wants them somewhere else. I'll also let you guys know that if you're  interested there's a place for evil characters in this campaign. Not all  evil is the same, and an alliance of convenience between evil  characters and good characters would make for an interesting party and  good story and roleplay fodder. Just throwing that out there if anybody  is interested.




May I have an invite to the game on Obsidian Portal? I'm dave_o on there as well...


----------



## Starman (May 19, 2012)

mazzoli said:


> dave_o and Starman, you're both welcome to join. I'm thinking we'll just  keep the character sheets on Obsidian Portal, unless anybody really  wants them somewhere else. I'll also let you guys know that if you're  interested there's a place for evil characters in this campaign. Not all  evil is the same, and an alliance of convenience between evil  characters and good characters would make for an interesting party and  good story and roleplay fodder. Just throwing that out there if anybody  is interested.




In that case, I think I will make my character CN. He's not actively evil, though occasionally he will act that way. He's more selfish than anything.


----------



## Caim (May 19, 2012)

So after some thinking I am going with an elven magus. I've been reading the class quite a bit and it seems like something I would like to try my hand at. 

I have an OP account as well. User: TSS.


----------



## mazzoli (May 19, 2012)

dave_o, your invite is sent.

EDIT: And yours too, Sword.


----------



## Starman (May 19, 2012)

I'm over there as Captain_Noble.


----------



## mazzoli (May 19, 2012)

Starman, invite is sent


----------



## Caim (May 19, 2012)

Is magus allowed? If not I can come with something else and roll a class I know would be great for this game if I played him better/different.


----------



## HolyMan (May 19, 2012)

Got the invite and put what I have thought up so far on Fir in the character section.

I had to go fighter instead of cavalier to get what I was looking for. Which is a bummer although I plan to keep the Order of the Shield ethics for how I plan to play him.

Looks like the group only needs a skill monkey and we are set.

HM


----------



## mazzoli (May 19, 2012)

Sword, magus will be allowed. I took a look at it after you suggested it and it seems like it would fit the world pretty well, and I'm always happy to give people a chance to try new things. If you end up not liking your character as much as you thought or getting tired of it, I have no problems with retiring characters and bringing in new ones.

HolyMan, what parts of the cavalier were you interested in using? We might be able to house rule them in over some of the fighter stuff if you want. Or if it's mostly for roleplay related things, feel free to just RP them and not worry about the crunch.


----------



## mazzoli (May 19, 2012)

Also, how much money in gear did you use for Fir? It's looking like quite a bit more than even max starting wealth, especially since you just washed up on the shore naked not too long ago .


----------



## Caim (May 19, 2012)

Mazzoli, do you know what your friend wants to play? If he's goin rogue or some other type of skill monkey I'll roll the magus but if he wants to play something other than the skill monkey I can roll rogue. I would be happy with both.


----------



## HolyMan (May 19, 2012)

Aw you got me LOL 

 I took the Rich Parents trait and made note that I will be explaining it in the background update I am writing now. 

Fir will be going back looking for survivors and will find the gear of his lost comrades instead. 

________________________

At first I was thinking of a dino mounted dwarf brigade, but then just wanted to play the noble warrior who losses his cool every so often. Fir will gain a temper (and the rage ability) later. My main want was to use the overrun ability. Portraying as he charges in when unmounted, but the feats needed to do both that and "tank" him up as I have require the fighter class. 

No biggie I think bravery and the armor training might come in handy as well. 

HM


----------



## Caim (May 19, 2012)

HM is that one the CS choices or something you did?


----------



## mazzoli (May 19, 2012)

Sword, he says he'd like to play a paladin if you're going to cover the skill monkey. It seems like he'd really rather not play the skill monkey. Also, I'm going to loosen the paladin alignment restriction to LN and NG as well as LG because, in this world, just because something's Good doesn't mean it's good, if you know what I mean. Good is more "help others if I can" rather than "help others because I must".

HM, sounds good. I was just checking to make sure you'd accounted for it, and it sounds like you've got a plan. For everybody else, I'm thinking we'll go with average starting wealth for your class. Don't worry if it seems a bit low, you should be able to get some more gear fairly quickly.

This will be my last post for the night so don't expect anything else from me tonight. I'll take a look at any more questions in the morning.

EDIT: The feat looks good. Go for it.


----------



## dave_o (May 19, 2012)

I went ahead and uploaded Din's character sheet on the Obsidian Portal site for your perusal! Prepared spells will change throughout the game so I will make sure I post what Din has prepared when appropriate...







_The Green Man has been part of village heresy for at least one hundred years, now... But, unlike most tales, you can find the Green Man, more and more these days, crouched back and low in the smoky common of this tavern or that tavern. Always with that strange dog of his, the one he calls Toadkiller, looking like some species of frog itself, jowls drooling a pinkish puddle at the Green Man's dusty boots. 

Not a man at all, a long-ear, an elf. Coming in to trade a little, always willing to share his expertise about your crops, your herd, in his soft voice always just above a whisper. Always with crusted blood on one or both of the spears he carries. 

A lean elf, more often than not swooped up in a dirty green robe, somewhere deep back in the hood, with a mangy dog, spotted usually just atop a distant, woody ridge, the Green Man, as long as I can remember, at least..._

I see my character as having lived in the woods around the starting village for a long time, and I have lots of nice Knowledge skills for role-play delight!


----------



## HolyMan (May 19, 2012)

Terrible Swift Sword said:


> HM is that one the CS choices or something you did?




Not sure what you mean by CS choices?

Please elaborate. Just a little tired. 

HM


----------



## Caim (May 19, 2012)

Take a shot of whiskey . When I went to character creation it gave me two CS templates to use. Do you not have to use them?


----------



## HolyMan (May 19, 2012)

No you don't.

I went to the pathfinder srd - copied and NPC page (Dwarf warrior) and then changed what needed changing.

I think I might go back and use the <pre> </pre> text to give it a better look though.

Last post from me as well. Have fun making a character.

HM


----------



## Caim (May 19, 2012)

Thanks man get some sleep.


----------



## mazzoli (May 19, 2012)

Looks like we've got one of my friends coming. He's new to table top games, so I'm going to work with him to get him up to speed. Unless you know anybody else who's chomping at the bit for a game, I think I'll close recruitment now. Also, nice character concept. I'm afraid I'll have to let you do that, dave.


----------



## dave_o (May 20, 2012)

mazzoli said:


> Looks like we've got one of my friends coming. He's new to table top games, so I'm going to work with him to get him up to speed. Unless you know anybody else who's chomping at the bit for a game, I think I'll close recruitment now. Also, nice character concept. I'm afraid I'll have to let you do that, dave.




I'm excited man! Any ETA on when we may be starting?


----------



## Starman (May 20, 2012)

I started building my character over there. I should have him finished up in the next day or two.


----------



## Caim (May 20, 2012)

I'm just thinking of a name and I'll get him up quick...


----------



## HolyMan (May 21, 2012)

My status:

Work tonight so am planning on finishing background and equipment tomorrow night. Then I will be set.

I take it the group doesn't know each other yet. 

HM


----------



## mazzoli (May 21, 2012)

Sounds good. I've almost got my friend who's new to this up to speed. He's playing an inquisitor if anybody is still undecided on their class. It's looking like our group is going to consist of a fighter, druid, wizard, ranger, inquisitor and holy warrior cleric.

The party isn't going to start out totally acquainted, though if you want to work with somebody else you could work another party member into your backstory. I've got a good idea for a dramatic gathering of the party, but I'll need the history for Colvin and Talys to figure out how they'll play into it.

It's looking like we're getting pretty close to being able to start!


----------



## mazzoli (May 21, 2012)

I just realized that I haven't included all of the rules that we'll be using so I'll list them here.



> HP: For first level take your full hit die. For every level thereafter, take your full hit die minus 2.
> 
> 
> > Example:
> > A ranger with 12 Constitution taking the skill point FC bonus starts with 11 HP at level 1 (d10 HD + 1 con mod). Upon advancing to level 2 he takes the HP FC bonus and gains 10 additional HP (d10 HD - 2 + 1 con mod + 1 FC bonus) for a total of 21 HP at level 2.





> Money: Start with your average wealth for your class.





> Experience: I normally work with a milestone system, but I'll be using experience points here. We'll be using the fast track, and I might be accelerating the earliest levels further than that. Does anybody want to cap at a certain level and just do feats from there, similar to an E6 system? Otherwise, we'll just level as normal.





> RP: If anybody wants a special chance to RP a certain element of their character, let me know and I'll try to work in a situation for it if possible.





> Spell Lists: Casters can choose any spells included in the Core Rulebook, Advanced Players Guide, Ultimate Magic and Ultimate Combat (I think they put a couple spells in that one, didn't they?)





> House Rules: The plan is to try to follow core Rules as Written for the most part, but we'll deal with stuff as it comes up. If anybody has a favorite house rule, let me know and I'll take a look and see if we can make it work.



If I'm missing anything important just ask and I'll address the issue.


----------



## Mlwells (May 21, 2012)

Hello, I am the new guy that mazzoli was talking about.  Looking forward to playing this game and getting it started. Finished building my character earlier so I am ready whenever. Here's her introduction (Hoping my over active imagination helps out though I'm the definition of beginner):


A day of no note whatsoever marked the arrival of a lovely dark- haired beauty to the town of Perium.  The young woman had a spring in her step as she whistled a tralala. Though the town's perpetual fog obscured much of the sun, she maintained a neat viridian parasol above her to protect the pale, fair skin of her face.

Not far into the town the lass spied a small group of children lazily rolling a ball back and forth. As she got nearer, their emotionless faces turned and stared at her. Their gazes were so intent that most people would quicken their gait to avoid the pressure. But not this one.

The girl pivoted and skipped over to the children. She came right up to their sitting bodies and leaned over and gave each of the little brats a stern gaze with her eyes of differing colors. Her point made, she stuck her tongue out, revealing a tattoo of "laugh" upon it, and with a giggle she skipped away on her original path.

Lanalia L'as had fun to do.


----------



## Caim (May 21, 2012)

In the same boat as HM. I have work tonight but I should be able to work up the details of his background since I already know what I want the basics to be.


----------



## HolyMan (May 23, 2012)

Fir is up and ready.

I am going to rework the sheet as I think it looks a mess, lol.

Ready to game when the group is.

HM


----------



## mazzoli (May 24, 2012)

I'm going to post the game thread in about two hours. I'll link to it here when it's up. For [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION], [MENTION=2933]dave_o[/MENTION], [MENTION=6694241]Masrenzrik[/MENTION], and [MENTION=6694368]Mlwells[/MENTION]: you'll appear in the intro post. For [MENTION=6667065]Terrible Swift Sword[/MENTION] and [MENTION=7663]Starman[/MENTION]: you can just RP your way into the scene since I don't have your backstories yet. Don't worry about that too much, I understand that stuff gets in the way, but it sounds like some are itching to play so we'll get it off the ground a bit early.


----------



## mazzoli (May 24, 2012)

Gameplay thread is up!

Let's continue here.

If you've still got outstanding character stuff, don't worry. I'm anticipating just some basic RP over the holiday weekend, so it shouldn't be too pressing.


----------



## Caim (May 24, 2012)

I'm sitting down now to finish Colvin up and just so you know I am having issues with the site. Either I can't log-in at all or I have HUGE wait times. I clicked on the IC thread and went and ate before it came up kinda wait times.

Also is this game going to be set in town mainly or wilderness?


----------



## mazzoli (May 24, 2012)

I've been having problems with the site taking a while today, but nothing quite that bad. I wasn't trying to put any pressure on you, just trying to get something going for the people who want to start "right this instant". I've got to say that I'm looking forward to seeing what Colvin's character is going to be like!

I think the initial bit is going to be moving between the surrounding wilderness and ruins and small habitations and the town, but it really depends on what starts happening and what the players enjoy. Do you have a preference?


----------



## Caim (May 24, 2012)

I was just wondering because if the game took place mainly in the city I was thinking urban ranger instead if guide or being both.


----------



## mazzoli (May 24, 2012)

I thought that might be what it was for. The short answer is "I don't know", but my hunch is that you'll be sticking to towns like Perium at the largest for the most part. From a metagame perspective I will say that the rogue aspects of an urban ranger could come in handy in the party, especially since a lot of the wilderness aspects of the ranger can probably be comfortably handled by the party druid.


----------



## Starman (May 25, 2012)

Sorry about the delay. Every time I sit down to get my character finished up, I get distracted. Apparently my daughters think they're important or something. Sheesh.

Anyway, I'm going to make every effort to have Talys finished up tonight.


----------



## Caim (May 25, 2012)

Rogue was in the front of my mind when we needed a skill monkey and still is to be honest. I was/am planning on making an assassin but I can easily do this with an urban ranger.


----------



## Starman (May 25, 2012)

Talys should be updated and ready to go.


----------



## mazzoli (May 25, 2012)

Sounds good. Feel free to keep adjusting your characters up to the point where you need to start making rolls, especially those who haven't entered the IC thread yet.

That is, once you roll for an action, I'm going to say your character is locked in at that point.


----------



## HolyMan (May 27, 2012)

Hey mazzoli (may I call you maz? - please call me HM)

Hope you don't mind my sandbox/railroading/weirdness 

I thought getting out of the busy inn and having the group go find the loner woodsman would give you an easier RP time (having only one NPC), and give us the chance to learn all the players.

For a minute there I was stuck trying to remember who was the DM and who were the players. Everyone's name starts with "M" (is this a conspiracy?)

Also wanted to know if you could put a few key links into your first post.

- The Obsidian Portal page.
- A link to the OOC here (might want to change the thread name).
- And later this links area could have key posts to use as reminders.

Thanks for listening let me know if I step on your toes, I'll take of the steel toes to make it a little easier 

HM


----------



## mazzoli (May 27, 2012)

HM,

Don't worry about how you're playing so far. I absolutely love it. It saves on me having to come up with this stuff, and gives me a starting point for making new content. It's especially helpful since I'm essentially creating the world from Perium out. I want to make it abundantly clear that you are absolutely not stepping on my toes.

I put the links in the top thread and changed the name of this one as suggested. Don't be afraid to make suggestions and ask questions...you can't have a good game without good communication between everybody.

I'd also like to point out the wiki on Obsidian Portal to everybody. I'm pretty sure everybody has the authority to edit it, so if you want to make notes on an NPC or place, or if you want to add something to the world, feel free to do so. If you add anything new you might post it in this thread so that I can take a look at how to integrate it into the game.

In further news, I'm incredibly excited now that the game is truly afoot!


----------



## dave_o (May 27, 2012)

Just as a heads up I'm posting right now! 

IRL I am a musician as well as technical trainer so I have to really squeeze posting in, but I promise to always make time!

Woo!


----------



## Starman (May 27, 2012)

Not sure if you wanted me to roll my own Perception check or not, [MENTION=6687941]mazzoli[/MENTION], so I just put my modifier in my post. I've had different GMs handle it different ways. Let me know what works for you and I'll do it that way in the future.


----------



## mazzoli (May 27, 2012)

[MENTION=7663]Starman[/MENTION]
If you're going to take the time to try to find or hear anything, go ahead and roll your own perception. If you're walking by something I'll roll perception to see if you notice it. Basically if you're actively using a skill, roll it yourself, but if it's a passive use I'll roll it. If anything comes up where it's not obvious I'll just let you know if you need to roll. I rolled this one for you and got a 19, so it worked out.


----------



## dave_o (May 31, 2012)

I am a little confused as to what tone we are going for -- is this, like, anime-level silliness? Or dark and brooding? I'm down for whatever but I want to know what direction to go...


----------



## mazzoli (May 31, 2012)

I was intending it to be dark and gritty, but with a knowing nod and wink that it wasn't to be taken too seriously. I'm up to whatever feel the players want, so if everybody wants a completely serious campaign I can work that too. I honestly think it would be fun if some of the characters played it straight while others didn't take things seriously, but we should probably have some agreement on this. Until we come up with something we can all agree on we'll just continue as we are.

Official question to all players: What kind of tone do you want the campaign to have?


----------



## HolyMan (May 31, 2012)

I like the idea that some of the characters would take the troubles seriously while others were along for fun or what not. Keeps a sense of realism that each character has had different experiences and so reacts to the world around them in different ways. As to game tone whatever leads to the most fun.

As to what's going on in the game I'm not sure right now. Fir is hoping that the others are following behind while he loudly tromps ahead.

His idea is to hold of the thing while the others move in to engage it. And at a 24 AC my little bearded tank should be able to do just that. 

HM


----------



## dave_o (May 31, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> I like the idea that some of the characters would take the troubles seriously while others were along for fun or what not. Keeps a sense of realism that each character has had different experiences and so reacts to the world around them in different ways. As to game tone whatever leads to the most fun.
> 
> As to what's going on in the game I'm not sure right now. Fir is hoping that the others are following behind while he loudly tromps ahead.
> 
> ...




Din plans on letting the dwarf draw out any would-be ambushes. Especially because your dwarf is the only PC that Din has probably at least seen before? 

The one oddball character I'm having trouble reacting to is the Changeling -- are Changelings common in this homebrew? If not, I think we might want to consider how we react in character to this strange, form-changing being who appears to be insane.


----------



## Mlwells (May 31, 2012)

The name, "changeling" is a bit of a misnomer.  Here you go if you want to know more about them. 

Changeling - Pathfinder_OGC

As for commonality, I would say someone who is used to fighting hags and the such, ie. Oraia, would know who they were, or perhaps someone who shoves their nose in a book, ie. Talys would have an inkling.  However someone that has spent their life in the same forest, may likely just see a rather beautiful human.  Mazzoli can give final say on it though.


----------



## mazzoli (May 31, 2012)

My ruling is that changelings are not unheard of, and most people who  have the skills of an adventurer will likely have at least heard of them  and would have their suspicions of someone like Lanalia, who bears all  the common marks. So really, however you want to play it. Justify  knowing about them by having had dealings with them in the past or  something. Feel free to be creative.


----------



## dave_o (Jun 7, 2012)

Did Din connect with that attack? What about the pup?


----------



## mazzoli (Jun 7, 2012)

Toadkiller missed. Din hit but it wasn't particularly effective.


----------



## dave_o (Jun 8, 2012)

mazzoli said:


> Toadkiller missed. Din hit but it wasn't particularly effective.




As in Din probably wouldn't bother tossing another spear?


----------



## mazzoli (Jun 8, 2012)

I'll just metagame a bit here, make of it what you will. Din's spear didn't get through the damage resistance. 

As an aside, do you guys mind a bit of metagaming? Can you keep it separated from your actions? A lot of the people I've played with will use any and all information regardless of whether it makes sense in character, so I'm a bit leery of revealing stuff like that, but if you're good for it I'll do that a bit so that stuff makes a bit more sense.


----------



## Mlwells (Jun 8, 2012)

I say pass on the meta gaming thing.  Temptation can be too powerful and though I think I could avoid doing things that I shouldn't I'd bet it would stifle my creativity.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 8, 2012)

My way of doing things is give out the AC/HP so that players can post accordingly.

Then hand out the DR/resistance stuff as they learn about it. And hopefully they will post up some nice fluff to help the game and not just be thinking of the numbers.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 11, 2012)

Need to know if the grapple was successful or not before I decide what to do.

Fir is not sure whether they need that thing alive or not to save Tolbin. Please let me know and I'll post an action for the round.

HM


----------



## Mlwells (Jun 11, 2012)

The grapple was successful.  

As for needing it alive or not, who knows, not sure we will be allowed to know. However Lanalia says "Thats what necropsies are for!"


----------



## mazzoli (Jun 11, 2012)

Trying to capture it alive might be hazardous to your health. Killing it is fine.


----------



## Mlwells (Jun 21, 2012)

Soooo...Is anyone still playing? I was really enjoying this game but it doesn't seem like anyone beyond the dwarf and Lanalia are playing.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 22, 2012)

Maybe they are waiting for us to get done are... um... debate. 

HM


----------



## Mlwells (Jun 22, 2012)

Hmmm, I've been waiting for others to weigh in. Surely they have an opinion on what we do?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 27, 2012)

sixth day bump


----------



## Mlwells (Jun 27, 2012)

Hmmmm, is it just the two of us HM?  Mazzolli? You want to weigh in? 

Maybe the others were infected with a toxic poison that Tobey has and have mysteriously turned to dust with us as the only survivors.  Hope there are some more gullible-ahem-brave adventurers in town.


----------



## mazzoli (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm perfectly willing to continue on with a much reduced party if everyone else is out of the game. I can probably convince Masrenzrik to continue posting as well. I was certainly having a pretty good time, so if whoever is left is up for it we can just pick up where we left off. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Mlwells (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, you were wanting to go for a whole mysterious air weren't you Maz?   Hope you don't mind me just goin' with it.  All according to the plan an' all that.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 27, 2012)

Best thing in pbp is for the GM to just push on through the lull. 

Whatever is best for the game. Players hate railroading but sometimes it's the only way to get their butts in gear.

So right now we are divided as what to do but if the dwarf goes tromping off into the woods - which he will and you can post him doing so - then I bet the druid would follow, and then maybe Oraia and Colvin.

Just get the party moving (one direction or another) and the players will probably take it from there.

HM


----------



## mazzoli (Jun 27, 2012)

Okay, we'll just press on then. Since it looks like you guys are on a roll again, I'll let things settle down before intervening in the IC thread, but we'll get this show back on the road.


----------

